# Elbow Snapped Doing Skull Crushers



## Tough Old Man (Nov 7, 2004)

Anyone know. Today I was on My 3rd set of warm ups (110 lbs) and on my 2nd rep I heard what sounded like a small twig snap in my left elbow. Now I can't put any pressure on my left arm.

It don't seemed to really be swollen but i'm in some pain.  At the present time there will be no way to do any pushing type exercises. 

Note: I can bend the arm


----------



## P-funk (Nov 7, 2004)

Ice it!!!!

if there is no swelling waite until tomorrow.  Maybe a partial tear.  If you ripped your tricep form the bone you'd know.


----------



## Mudge (Nov 7, 2004)

That sucks man. I say again, I dont do skullcrushers.


----------



## wtfzor (Nov 7, 2004)

ice + rest, you probably injured tendon in your elbow. when doing skillcrushers, make sure you lift the weight in a controlled fasion, i.e. keep the bar stable and your elbows tucked in as close as possible, don't "jerk" the weight up, that's when injury happens.
 If you still find barbell skullcrusher uncomfortable on elbows or wrist, you can use an EZ bar or even dumbells.


----------



## LAM (Nov 7, 2004)

ice the first 48 hours.  don't apply ice to the same area longer than 20 minutes at a time.  after the first 48 you can apply heat...


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 7, 2004)

Sorry to hear it.  Sounds like a good enough reason to get an x-ray ... just don't get too "tough" and try to work your way trough this unless you know you are OK.  Us old guys don't heal up the way the young ones do


----------



## Tough Old Man (Nov 7, 2004)

Back to mudge, I know better and today Is the first time I've done those fuxking things in years. The pain is the point of the elbow


----------



## Mudge (Nov 7, 2004)

I'm already feeling age kick in, I'm carefull these days


----------



## wtfzor (Nov 7, 2004)

sounds like tendonitis


----------



## sabre81 (Nov 7, 2004)

Mudge said:
			
		

> I say again, I dont do skullcrushers.




how come?


----------



## Big Smoothy (Nov 7, 2004)

Mudge said:
			
		

> That sucks man. I say again, I dont do skullcrushers.



As I increase the weight over time, I feel more strain from doing these.  I may replace Skull Crushers with another triceps exercise.


----------



## Mudge (Nov 7, 2004)

sabre81 said:
			
		

> how come?



Dorian lost a tricep that way, and I know people who are stronger than myself who refuse to do them because of the dangers to the elbows and the tricep connective tissues.

I started doing them again seated not that long ago on an incline bench, loved them for awhile, but they hit my elbows. I can feel it all too much.

You bend the elbow joint a lot less doing a press versus a full on extention from a complete stretch, this is much safer to your joint. So I stick to close grip benches for my main tricep work, I still have 19 inch arms so it hasn't hurt me.


----------



## Randy (Nov 7, 2004)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> Back to mudge, I know better and today Is the first time I've done those fuxking things in years. The pain is the point of the elbow


Sounds like since you haven't done them in years that your warmup weight must have been a bit high.. 110lbs sounds pretty heavy for a warmup anyway. I usually do about 35 - 40lbs on each side of a curl bar... So with the bar that would be about 95-100 maybe, but I've been doing them for awhile too. 
I sure don't warm up at that weight... I usually do some lighter cable pull downs first to warm up well then jump into the skull crushers.. I know that everyones weight capacity varies greatly..there are many levels here, but I was just refering to the fact that I thought that was pretty heavy for a warmup when you say you haven't done them for years...(not to offend you) I would have to say though, they would have to be my favorite for triceps.


----------



## bulletproof1 (Nov 8, 2004)

i finish my workout with skullcrushers...with what energy i have left that is.


----------



## sabre81 (Nov 8, 2004)

hmm i have never felt uncomfortable doing skull crushers.   weird.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 8, 2004)

I use a really wide grip when I do skullcrushers.  It makes them feel more comfortable, and I can handle more weight.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 8, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I use a really wide grip when I do skullcrushers.  It makes them feel more comfortable, and I can handle more weight.



I second that. 

A question though, is there any benefit to pointing the elbows inward?  I've been told this helps to focus the exercise on the triceps.


----------



## Randy (Nov 8, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I use a really wide grip when I do skullcrushers. It makes them feel more comfortable, and I can handle more weight.


I like the closer grip since it seems to focus more on my tris.  I seem to get a much better burn.  But its good to alternate too.


----------



## Mudge (Nov 8, 2004)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> A question though, is there any benefit to pointing the elbows inward?  I've been told this helps to focus the exercise on the triceps.



The tricep extends the arm, it will do its job just fine either way


----------



## Randy (Nov 8, 2004)

Mudge said:
			
		

> The tricep extends the arm, it will do its job just fine either way


Yeah, doesn't this go back to Saturdays theory of insertion points?


----------



## wtfzor (Nov 8, 2004)

elbows tucked in is safer and gives you more control, some people use a weight that is too heavy for them and when they lower the weight their elbows start to point outward, NO GOOD. 
 elbows tucked in also focus on your triceps more, If you use a too wide grip you are basically doing a pressing exercise.


----------



## Randy (Nov 8, 2004)

What your saying sounds correct.  I have always performed this one with my elbows in. It would seem awkward to lift with your elbows out on this exercise in my opinion.   Lifting with your elbows out would seem to put more unwanted pressure on your wrists too.


----------



## wilwn (Nov 8, 2004)

hey are skulls with dumbbells just as dangerous, more dangerous, or less dangerous?


----------



## Mudge (Nov 8, 2004)

I let my elbows go naturally out, they dont go naturally in at any point I can recall but maybe I'm an alien.


----------



## Mudge (Nov 8, 2004)

wilwn said:
			
		

> hey are skulls with dumbbells just as dangerous, more dangerous, or less dangerous?



You'll be using less weight, but as long as you dont smash your face you should probably be fine. Eventually, holding yourself on the bench might be a task.


----------



## tjwes (Nov 9, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your injury TOM.

I have had the same pain at the point of my elbow for about a year now, and I stopped doing skulls.

I now warm up the elbows with higher rep pressdowns first thing, and have since added skulls back in, but I do not start with them anymore,or go quite as heavy as in the past.

They used to be my bread and butter tricep movement, but they kill my elbows lately, so I go lighter ,stricter, and after a wartmup of pressdowns,and do them last in my tricep training, so I don`t have to go quite as heavy, and can still reap the benefits of doing them.

Good luck,and I hope your injury  is nothing serious.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 9, 2004)

Mudge said:
			
		

> . So I stick to close grip benches for my main tricep work,


I do CG BP's, but i consider them as my main chest work. I consider tri pushdowns as my main tri work. Am i wrong in thinking that way?   
(presently i do a upper/lower split)


----------



## Mudge (Nov 9, 2004)

I dont go all the way down on CG benches, but you only use the chest for a very brief period of time when you use a narrow grip. I have 3-4 inches of dead space when I CG.


----------



## Randy (Nov 9, 2004)

That's a good thing as I want to focus on my tri's, not my chest on that exercise.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Nov 9, 2004)

I really was trying to be careful that day. I decided to do them on a decline bench with the elbows in and kick the weight out. I'm shock that the SOB snapped like it did. Four years ago I had surgery on the right elbow from all the skulls done in the late 70's and early 80"s. Funny thing since the surgery no pain at all on the right elbow and it use to be the worst one. Maybe i should have surgery on the left then i can go back to skulls until i fuxk both of them up real good! What do you think?
Also thinks for the concern TIM


----------



## Randy (Nov 9, 2004)

I think you should be asking your doctor that question T.O.M.
Sounds to me like you've already received some serious warning signs.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 9, 2004)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> I really was trying to be careful that day. I decided to do them on a decline bench with the elbows in and kick the weight out. I'm shock that the SOB snapped like it did. Four years ago I had surgery on the right elbow from all the skulls done in the late 70's and early 80"s. Funny thing since the surgery no pain at all on the right elbow and it use to be the worst one. Maybe i should have surgery on the left then i can go back to skulls until i fuxk both of them up real good! What do you think?
> Also thinks for the concern TIM



Are you still on gear?  Your muscles will get stronger, but your tendons and ligaments won't proportionally - hence an increased risk of injury.  

How many injuries have you had since you started lifting again?  So far I think it's your lower back twice and now your elbow?  Anything else?


----------



## Tough Old Man (Nov 9, 2004)

What I thought was The lower back was a glute muscle that tore duing my first ever deadlifts. I now do ass workouts and haven't had anymore problems in that area and do squats and deads every week. So to answere the ? no just this elbow from the skulls this past Sunday. As for gear, now only 250mg/ew of test for I don't know how long. Probably until i start another cycle in four month. May even take Mudge's advice and lower it to 100mg/ew


----------

